# Anyone heard the Primare CD31?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all,

My system is as follows:

Arcam Alpha 9 CD with Audiocom Superclock 3 mod.
Primare I30 integrated amplifier
B&W 704 speakers
Atacama Equinox equipment stand

This is the primary listening equipment with Rega TT, Denon tuner as ancillary devices.

I'm looking to upgrade the CD player, there are so many to chosse from, the ideal match would probably be the Primare CD31 as I've got the chunky sold aluminum remote control as well:nerd:

I've listened to MF, Naim, Cyrus, Mcintosh. The only ones I haven't listened to are the Copland CD823 or 829 or the Primare. Have any of you guys heard the Primare or the Copland?

Many thanks in advance,

Lurcheronder:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Lurcher,

Nice system. 

I don't have any experience with those, but have you considered going the DAC route instead? 

What's your goal in upgrading your CD player?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Otto!

I did consider the DAC route but the CD player is eight years old and Arcam are not known for making good transports like TEAC or Pioneer.....
Also the CD player has started making a hissing crackling type noise that can be heard from the speakers, I've tried different cables, different mains cables, filters, mains socket, amp and I cannot eliminate the problem.
I think there is a fault on the PSU, the problem was there before the Superclock upgrade and maybe it's time to retire the Arcam.
I do love the dynamics, punch and scale I get with the system so I'm looking for a CD player with a similar analogue sound but the build will be better than the Arcam. The problem is that the only two hi-fi shops near me (Oxford, UK) are so dedicated to certain brands that they won't accommodate anything out of their stock list. Even with the temptation of cash sale won't make them oblige me!
Still, I'll have to go further afield for a demo to hear the players in my shortlist!

All the best,
Mark.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,

I own the Primare I30 and CD31 (With Monitor Audio GS-20 speakers).

When auditioning, I tried Cyrus (Very bright / forward, slightly harsh sounding), Arcam (Far too laid back, lacking punch) and finally the CD31. Smooth, relaxed, plenty of power when called upon.

I was thinking of the B&W704s to pair with this combo, like yourself. But in the end preferred the MA setup.

I really like the setup, hoping that my experimenting with room treatments bring out the best in this equipment. I've also heard great things about the MF A5 CDP. But I thought that it was better to match components...

Both are definately worth a demo.

//miceri


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice setup... I have a Copland and really like it. Now have not tried the Primare, but everything is worth a try.


----------

